# Disappointed in Molly's Groom



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Honestly, it almost looks like someone totally different did the groom this time! Though Molly is still gorgeous, I would say something! That is a VERY expensive groom, and worth it if you get what you want, but there is no excuse for sending her home in that condition. I personally wouldn't have fixed it at home. I would have brought her back and had the groomer fix it. But again, Molly could be shaved naked and still be gorgeous!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Eighty bucks is outrageous. I pay $50 to have Beau groomed by a poodle specialist, and he weighs twice what Molly does.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

is this someone you can talk to? if not, i would just say outright, as nicely as possible, that i was disappointed and why. then i wouldn't take my dog back, because at that point, your groomer isn't going to be happy to see you anyway. i would not put my dog in the hands of someone not happy with me.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I agree with the others, I would definitely talk to her and ask her about what happened that day. Maybe she had a really busy day or something. she should give you your next groom for free. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Really lot of money for unfinished job,just ask groomer if she can finishe the grooming;Molly is beautiful and I think she needs more elegant cut-to cut higher front legs and generaly to take off more coat.I have one draw from russian forum,maybe can help you and there is video also(think was here on forum),maybe to show her and talk what happened


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

That is very expensive for a 10 lb poodle. Wow. In Ohio our grooming is average of $35 for a toy. I also agree it looks like a different person did this groom. I would definitely say something. You should never have to fix things after paying that much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I would definitely go talk to her first...having been a groomer, I know there are days when everything just goes wrong; someone yelled at me and threw me off my game; I had a migraine; I got a call from my kids' school that upset me, or another dog went ballistic and I was distracted. So maybe she was going to finish and then something happened and she totally forgot. I would give her the benefit of the doubt and then make your decision! Especially since you were happy with her before.


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I was really happy with Molly's 1st groom ......this time, not so much! When I took Molly to this groomer to have her clipped into a scandi I was so happy with it because her hand scissoring was really nice! Today I took her back and once I got her home and really 'saw' her I almost cried! When I went to paint her nails I ended up having to redo a lot on her feet, inbetween toes and bottom of feet and side of one was not even done! Then while she was lying on her back and stretched her head back I saw that her neck was clipped totally uneven like she forgot to go back and 'finish' .....I redid that too! Of course from there as I was holding her snout I noticed the sides of her face were also choppy and uneven..... I ended up doing about an hour of clean-up work. ( I didn't dare touch her pack cuz I don't know how to scissor!)
> Now I wonder if I should say something or just let it go and next time just look closer at Molly before we leave the shop. When you're paying $80.00 for a clip on a 10lb dog you expect good work(Molly was done in 2hrs so at $40. an hour I expect better work)
> I am posting a picture of her first visit...... then her visit this time so you can see what I mean!


Definitely talk to her about it! If you are nice, she should be very willing to make up for it. At the same time, you paid a lot of money and what happened was unacceptable. It is an emotional thing, trusting someone to groom your dog! Hopefully they make it right, if not, go somewhere else next time.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

I'd talk to her about it. You should have talked to her about it and given her the opportunity to fix it for you, that's how we handle things at the shop I work at. Free grooms are seldom given out where I work, but something special added on to the next groom, or fixing the issue is how we take care of it. $80 is all relative folks... it varies a LOT depending on your location. I personally would charge close to that for that sort of groom. I can't really tell how good or bad the shaving work is from those pictures... Just my two cents.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I always like my customers to tell me if they weren't happy with the groom. If they don't notice until they get home and then call, I'll ask them to come back in so I can fix it. I do have a time frame that I allow that, but I think you should definitely call her. Like someone mentioned before, we all have off days and I'd give her the chance to correct it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*I vote incomplete groom*

I used to pay more than that for a less than 10 lb toy in a continental, so cost is definitely relative. That said, whatever they DO charge should cover the clip they agreed to do for that amount and I agree it looks like she either didn't get finished or definitely had a less experienced groomer do her this time.

I don't handle conflict well, so I would probably just look her over better next time and have the conversation then if it was still bad. Though, you have to let this one go and not hold it against the groomer if you do that. Whenever I choose not to give a vendor a chance to correct something and please me, I know while I won't forget the experience and it will make me more cautious with them, I can't really judge them on it and I definitely can't mention it to them later. That's just a recipe for getting put on the "problem customer" list.

Edited to add: Can you take a new photo of her freshly painted toes? I just love her painted nails sooo much. If you ever do them in orange I definitely want a photo of that!


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

If I were you, I'd go back and state the amount you paid and the work does not add up. If that doesn't work, I would switch groomers and possibly leave a low rating on yelp. You have a very beautiful dog. That is unacceptable to pay that amount and get a choppy groom.

PS: do you use a certain brand of dog nail polish? I'd love to know, they look great!!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

1st off $80 is a very reasonable price for executing a scissor clip & pattern work no matter the weight of the dog. I would charge that much too. 
2 nd- I can't tell from the pictures about the feet or the face. The only noticeable difference is the 2nd picture , left hind hock & down is poorly done. Now from the 1 st go around to the second go around I see no difference or improvement from our suggestions. Molly is a beautiful dog but in the photos she looks a bit like a brick. The rear should be tighter, the hock area down should be the fullest not the hips, no blending from the pants to the pack, too much hair left on the chest & belly giving Molly a short , squat appearance. Molly would look fantastic in a properly executed Scandi/ Euro T.
3. As a groomer I want to know NOW that a customer was not happy with somethin, not 6-8 weeks later. I don't do free grooms. If you don't like then I will fix it.
4. Maybe this is not the groomer for you & Molly. You want a groomer that is more than happy to learn new clips, try them & work hard to improve on said clip. That being said I am still working on the Euro T since I took my dog out of the Scandi. Still practicing & always practicing on my Poodles.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I was really happy with Molly's 1st groom ......this time, not so much!
> Now I wonder if I should say something or just let it go
> 
> Hello
> ...


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

I pretty much agree with the majority of the people here. I work in the service industry and one thing that is very important is the satisfaction of my customers, but if I don't know there is a problem I can't address it. The groomer needs a chance to fix it. Just give her a call and let her know what was wrong with the groom and that you fixed most of it and weren't happy. Most likely she will fix the rest of it and will be happy to have feed back. Your baby is still beautiful


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks everybody for your input! I am going to give her another go, but I will check Molly out, and WILL call her if it happens again! I spent weeks finding someone to clip her and who knows how to hand scissor and I know she is capable of good work.....also this time when I brought her in I did ask her to please tighten up the clip, that Molly needed more tuck up and more leg in the front and more hair off 'underneath' I don't know what happened but I know next time I won't be cleaning up what I don't like because I will immediately take her back to the groomer! I'm not a confrontational person and really have a hard time with this so for now I'll give her the benefit of a doubt and hope that maybe it was just a bad day for her! Thank goodness her hair grows quickly cuz her back legs look awful .... Here's what she looks like just 24hrs later!

(Like I said earlier I didn't do anything to her coat cuz I don't know how to scissor...i just cleaned up the uneveness on her face and chest and feet) Right now the hair on her back legs will need to grow out in places so to start over!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd say something if it hasbt been too long since she was groomed. It's better to tell at the time u pick her up, but if U didnt notice I'd still say something. I'd be nice and polite and check it out real close next time too, before you leave with her and have them correct it there. But if it kept happening maybe I'd consider a different groomer.

I'm lucky my poodles's groomer is my friend but i'd still tell her if I was unhappy with it and she'd totally understand-be cool with it and fix it up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I'm not a confrontational person and really have a hard time with this so for now I'll give her the benefit of a doubt and hope that maybe it was just a bad day for her!!


It can be awkward to have the "post groom dissatisfaction" talk. I'm sure the groomer has been down that road before with others and can handle it. That said, I completely support you doing what feels comfortable for you!

I do remember how you searched for a poodle-savvy groomer and how excited you were to find one and book an appointment. And how you (we all!) deliberated over just the right trim for Molly. It was such great fun to see the "reveal" after her first Scandi! Sorry for the letdown this time around. I think a fair number of us have had a similar "uh-oh" experience with a groom somewhere along the line. In the frenzy to reclaim your beloved poodle from the groomer you don't always scrutinize the cut. Next time you will! Things can be set right, however you're comfortable doing it. Molly is a polished beauty, as always!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

This is pretty much why I began to groom my dogs myself - if I was going to have to fix everything that they did, why not do it myself - even if I mess up, at least I did not spend a hundred bucks for the mess.
Now, if I could ever find a truly talented groomer (like some of the folks on this board), who also made me feel that my girls were 100% safe, I might go for it, but why pay for mediocre work when I can do mediocre work myself, save money and know that they are safe?!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I don't think I would pay $80 for a ten pound dog, but scissor work is very time consuming. She has no shape in those pictures, so very little time was spent. My groomer did Bonnie really wonky once. I took Bonnie back and explained what I didn't like. She fixed it, we remained friends and I still take Bonnie there.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I know how upsetting it was to pick up Molly and find that she was not as you expected. I have been using my groomer since I got Jolie so it has been about 4years. I chose her because she does such nice scissor work. 

Two months ago I picked her up and like Molly I could have cried.I keep her in a Miami in the summer and none of her bracelets were the same. Since I can groom but don't anymore because it kills my back I evened her out when I got home. 

I found out last month that she is going through a nasty divorce and that her daughter who has been helping her run the shop moved. So I would surely give your groomer another chance. Next time you go take the pictures of Molly both times and show her what you did and didn't like. A picture is worth a thousand words ... The quality of the work is so obviously different that I think that she will get it without you saying a word. 

Hugs to Miss Molly who is adorable no matter how she wears her hair.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree with everyone about giving her a second chance and being immediate with fixes. Coming back weeks later to fix something just screams wanting something for nothing especially since you have no idea of how off it really was, but coming back within 48hrs(standard) allows a groomer to SEE and fix the problem.
I don't understand why people gripe about $80, I live in the south and charge about that much for a modified continental on toys and minis. Course my work is better than what Molly got, but I charge what I'm worth.. My skill level and time it takes to complete the body scissoring. Besides I can easily groom TWO dogs instead of the one continental or scandinavian trim. God I wanna to take a pair of shears to her lol! If it hasn't been too long you can still say something. 
Anyway it amazes me how some people think that an all over body trim should cost less that the hair trim just on the top of their head lol. I was grooming Fergie outside in AK which by the way everything is expensive ( there is no dollar menu it's 1.50), and this young guy in a camaro pulls up. Mind you she is in full show coat continental. He told me he liked my work and how his current groomer was gouging him on price on his mini that was about her size. I'm thinking this outta be good lol, but hey maybe they are more expensive than $50 the going rate for small dogs in that area. He says yeah they charge me $35 to groom my dog, which IMO is practically giving it away for free especially since the avg base price is $50!! I chuckle and sweetly say, oh hun, I charge way more than that. A bit sheepish he thanks me and heads on his merry way.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

patk said:


> is this someone you can talk to? if not, i would just say outright, as nicely as possible, that i was disappointed and why. then i wouldn't take my dog back, because at that point, your groomer isn't going to be happy to see you anyway. i would not put my dog in the hands of someone not happy with me.


Not necessarily! Having an open communication with your groomer is inportant and can build great trust and honesty between customer and groomer. I always tell my clients if anything isn't right to please call me inmediatly and get the dog back in. If someone is paying me 80 bucks to groom their dog, then I feel it they better pick up their dog looking exactly what they pictured their dog would look like. Sometimes groomers get overwhelmed or behind and don't look over their haircuts as well as they should.
Another thing. I suffer from migraines. I've had them hit me right in the middle of my day. It is HELL trying to groom a dog when your head is pounding, dogs are barking, light is everywhere, dogs are wiggly. Ugh! I honestly don't understand why I don't end up with several complaints on those days. Lol

A good groomer will not dislike you because you spoke up and was not happy. Call now and have it fixed now, do not wait until next month when the haircut is grown out and the groomer can't see what was wrong. If anything, the groomer will realize that no matter how bad her day is, she cannot cut corners with your dog. Also if she is a good groomer she will happily fix the haircut or offer you something.
If she does get offended or refuses to see the poor quality haircut, then I would ask for a refund and simply walk away and find another groomer.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*2 way street*

I do want to speak up about one thing: It's not the customer's responsibility to inform a vendor when the work is sub par. Some demographics are just not as vocal about their displeasure. They speak in other ways - by not tipping, by not returning, by not referring new clients. That definitely sucks for the professional, no doubt about it, but customer feedback is VALUABLE stuff and expecting it for free is ridiculous. 

Asking the client when they come to pick up the dog if they are pleased with the cut and reminding them to feel free to give you a call if they have any questions or issues when they get home (especially newish clients like I think MollyMuiMa is with this groomer) is the groomer doing their part to make the client more comfortable in mentioning any issues they have or find later. So is posting a sign in your shop that says "satisfaction guaranteed" or "feedback welcomed". 

Heck, if a groomer has a high client turnover, they need to be even more vigilant about taking ownership of the client's experience, but what I'm talking about above is just the flipside of all the advice to "give the groomer a chance" and "they can't please you if you don't tell them you're upset". 

Cause honestly, the issues with Molly are not a difference of opinion about how much hair an inch off is and Molly was just wanting the same breed specific groom as previously received, not a bathing suit groom or something else totally creative and open to interpretation.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> I agree with everyone about giving her a second chance and being immediate with fixes. Coming back weeks later to fix something just screams wanting something for nothing especially since you have no idea of how off it really was, but coming back within 48hrs(standard) allows a groomer to SEE and fix the problem.
> I don't understand why people gripe about $80, I live in the south and charge about that much for a modified continental on toys and minis. Course my work is better than what Molly got, but I charge what I'm worth.. My skill level and time it takes to complete the body scissoring. Besides I can easily groom TWO dogs instead of the one continental or scandinavian trim. God I wanna to take a pair of shears to her lol! If it hasn't been too long you can still say something.
> Anyway it amazes me how some people think that an all over body trim should cost less that the hair trim just on the top of their head lol. I was grooming Fergie outside in AK which by the way everything is expensive ( there is no dollar menu it's 1.50), and this young guy in a camaro pulls up. Mind you she is in full show coat continental. He told me he liked my work and how his current groomer was gouging him on price on his mini that was about her size. I'm thinking this outta be good lol, but hey maybe they are more expensive than $50 the going rate for small dogs in that area. He says yeah they charge me $35 to groom my dog, which IMO is practically giving it away for free especially since the avg base price is $50!! I chuckle and sweetly say, oh hun, I charge way more than that. A bit sheepish he thanks me and heads on his merry way.
> 
> ...


After grooming my poodles myself, I truly do believe that groomers deserve triple what they charge - it's hours of back breaking work - brush out, bath, ears, nails, clipping and scissoring - all with dogs that range from passive resistance, active resistance, to wanting to bite their hands off, while at the same time trying to be kind and not traumatize your precious baby! Then add a heaping tablespoon of artistry and talent, and you've groomed a poodle - and all for the same price as you'd pay for a simple wash and trim for yourself!
Not that I could afford to pay what it's worth, but that doesn't stop me from realizing what it's worth lol!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank You to all of the groomers out there for your input too! I want you to know I fully expected to pay what I did, in fact to have her pattern set the 1st time I paid 100.00 and was fine with that as I know hand scissoring is time consuming to set a pattern (and other than some tweaking I thought should be done on the next groom I was very happy) and was happy to hear that her continuing visits would only be 80.00!
Her 'regular' grooms had only been 45.00 up until I found this groomer.

I did take the rec. of others here, and told her what needed to be tweaked this time (as I mentioned before) and as you see in the pictures, it was sub par .......I will be taking her to this groomer again and hope I don't have to bring her back ......I believe in 2nd chances!!!!! (I also liked her, and how Molly was excited to be there and actually ran thru the door to the grooming area to greet everybody!) 

P.S. What was kinda not nice is I rec. her to 2 other people and they had their dogs groomed there and it was not acknowledged until I told her how happy they were..... a 'thank you' would've a nice gesture because I know for a fact that mine and Molly's names were mentioned and they will be returning customers. Oh well.....................


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Thank You to all of the groomers out there for your input too! I want you to know I fully expected to pay what I did, in fact to have her pattern set the 1st time I paid 100.00 and was fine with that as I know hand scissoring is time consuming to set a pattern (and other than some tweaking I thought should be done on the next groom I was very happy) and was happy to hear that her continuing visits would only be 80.00!
> Her 'regular' grooms had only been 45.00 up until I found this groomer.
> 
> I did take the rec. of others here, and told her what needed to be tweaked this time (as I mentioned before) and as you see in the pictures, it was sub par .......I will be taking her to this groomer again and hope I don't have to bring her back ......I believe in 2nd chances!!!!! (I also liked her, and how Molly was excited to be there and actually ran thru the door to the grooming area to greet everybody!)
> ...


I think it means a LOT that Molly is happy to go there - that alone would make me happily keep working with them until they got the haircut right!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree that is really expensive. Sunny is $55 and I will put Stacy up against any groomer. She ribboned in Europe and hand shears, etc.......but anyway, she purposely keeps her prices in the middle so she will keep repeat customers. I have been a loyal client for 17 years now...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> P.S. What was kinda not nice is I rec. her to 2 other people and they had their dogs groomed there and it was not acknowledged until I told her how happy they were..... a 'thank you' would've a nice gesture because I know for a fact that mine and Molly's names were mentioned and they will be returning customers. Oh well.....................


Yah, that was not nice.  I get a $5 discount for every regular customer I refer to my groomer. I have gotten a number of $5 back. It is a nice thank you.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I would tell the groomer what you did and did not like with the groom. I also would not wait until the next time she goes in. The only time I pay $80.00 for a groom for Lexi is her winter cut, which is all hand scissoring and really, she looks like a rock star when she is done. Her groomer jokes with me and tells me all the time that she has to groom because she would be that picky if she was having someone else groom her dog! She is that picky with my dog.


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> After grooming my poodles myself, I truly do believe that groomers deserve triple what they charge - it's hours of back breaking work - brush out, bath, ears, nails, clipping and scissoring - all with dogs that range from passive resistance, active resistance, to wanting to bite their hands off, while at the same time trying to be kind and not traumatize your precious baby! Then add a heaping tablespoon of artistry and talent, and you've groomed a poodle - and all for the same price as you'd pay for a simple wash and trim for yourself!
> Not that I could afford to pay what it's worth, but that doesn't stop me from realizing what it's worth lol!


You are so right! 3 hours of so much work and dedication for $50.00(for me), is a steal! But I, like you, couldn't afford what it's worth.


----------

